# Neuer Kühler für HD 6870



## Solid Snake (23. November 2011)

*Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Hi, ich suche einen Kühler für meine HD6870 1gb von HIS. Eigentlich ist es ja kein Problem diesen zu wechseln, doch die 6870 wurde ein wenig umdesigned, sodass einige Teile (Ram, oder Wandler oder what ever) vielen Kühlern im weg sind. Ich habe übrigens einen stinknormalen Referenzkühler, welcher unter Last viel zu laut ist, vor allem da ich auf meiner Vorgänger-Grafikkarte einen selbstmontierten regelbaren Kühler hatte, der absolut keinen Ton von sich gab.

Ich würde gerne von Leuten Feedback hören, die ihre 6870 mit einem neuen Kühler ausgestattet haben. Bitte keine Kühler empfehlen von denen ihr glaubt, dass sie passen könnten etc., denn soweit war ich schon selbst.

Habe mir genug englische und deutsche Foren durchgelesen und oft widersprechen sich die Leute, andere sägen Heatsinks vom Referenzkühler ab etc., also richtig rumbasteln würde ich nicht wollen.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## SB94 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

verstehe ich dass richtig, dass du die Grundplatte auf dem PCB lassen willst?
bzw. was wurde denn Geändert? Kannst du vllt ein Bild machen?


----------



## Solid Snake (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Nein, ich will den Referenz-Kühler komplett abnehmen und einen neuen drauf machen, also ganz normal.

Hier sieht man es relativ gut im Bild-Vergleich zwischen 6870 und 5870:
Radeon HD 6870 caught naked


----------



## SB94 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

dann verstehe ich nicht, was blockiere sollte?


----------



## Solid Snake (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Die Spannungswandler stören.


----------



## SB94 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

also muss man alles aus der Nase ziehen 
warum sollten die VRMs im Ref.-Design nen Kühler stören??


----------



## beren2707 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Eine relativ günstige und leisstungsstarke Möglichkeit wäre es, zu einem Twin Turbo Pro + VR001 zu greifen; der passt auf alle 6870 Referenzmodelle. Ein Kühler, der für die 6870 kompatibel angegeben ist, ist auch wirklich kompatibel, keine Sorge.


----------



## Solid Snake (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Ich habe den Thread nicht eröffnet um dich über bekannte Probleme aufzuklären, daher musst du es mir aus der Nase ziehen.



> Ein Kühler, der für die 6870 kompatibel angegeben ist, ist auch wirklich kompatibel, keine Sorge.


Das ist leider das Problem das mir ein wenig Sorgen bereitet, denn viele Hersteller haben es nicht so mit ihrer Kompabilitäs--Politik.


----------



## SB94 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

ich zitiere *"[...] doch die 6870 wurde ein wenig umdesigned"*, deshalb frage ich nach. Jeder Kühler sollte passen, der für die HD6870 ausgelegt ist. Weshalb ich nach dem Problem gefragt habe und weshalb ich dein Problem nicht verstehe. 

Wenn du jetzt aber meinst es sei ne stinknormale HD6870 im Ref.-Design, dann würde ich dir auch den Twin Turbo Pro empfehlen (hat sehr gute arbeit auf meiner alten und mittlerweile ausgemusterten HD4870 verrichtet). Allerdings die Grundplatte so bearbeiten, dass sie weiterhin auf der 6870 verweilen kann. 

Beim Twin Turbo Pro werden, zumindest bei mir, Heatsinks mitgeliefert.


----------



## beren2707 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*



Solid Snake schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread nicht eröffnet um dich über bekannte Probleme aufzuklären, daher musst du es mir aus der Nase ziehen. [...] Das ist leider das Problem das mir ein wenig Sorgen bereitet, denn viele Hersteller haben es nicht so mit ihrer Kompabilitäs--Politik.


Um dir weiterhelfen zu können, benne bitte deine Grafikkarte aus dieser Liste. Da du in deinem Post etwas von "Referenzkühler" erwähntest, ging ich davon aus, dass du das unterste Modell mit Standard-AMD-Design besitzt. Solltest du eines der anderen besitzen, kann ich dir eine Kompatibilität des von mir empfohlenen Kühlers natürlich nicht garantieren.


----------



## rs6alex (28. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Morgen.....

Ich klinke mich mal mit ein! Ich hab die 6870PCS+ von Powercolor im Idle Bereich schlummert Sie herrlich aber wehe ich fange an zu zocken, dann habe ich ne Turbine im Gehäuse !

Welche GPU Kühler würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ? Passt da JEDER bzw. was muss ich beachten !?
Powercolor Radeon HD 6870 PCS+ mit Werksübertaktung und herstellereigenem PCS-Kühldesign - Update - Bildergalerie - 2010/11/Powercolor_Radeon_HD_6870_PCS__001.jpg


LG Alex


----------



## SB94 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

ich empfehle wie immer den Arctic Twin Turbo Pro welcher auch 100% kompatibel ist (siehe hier). Heatsinks müssen nicht auf dem VRAM angebracht werden, ansich muss kein Baustein, der nicht schon vorher gekühlt wurde, ein Heatsink.


----------



## rs6alex (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Hey....

Danke für den Tipp allerdings hatte ich schon den Versuch unternommen den Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II auf meine HD 6870 PCS+ zu bekommen. Leider ohne Erfolg ! Bei meiner PCS+ sitzt die Spannungsversorgung nicht vorn sondern rechts an der Seite, welche vom Kühlkörper komplett verdeckt wird !
In dem Link hat die Platine ein anderes Layout !

Was...nun ? Ich denke der Twin Turbo wird nicht passen !?


LG Alex


----------



## SB94 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

schick mal ein Bild von der Platine


----------



## rs6alex (3. Dezember 2011)

Abend......

Na so wie auf dem Link von Dir, nur das bei mir die Spannungsversorgung um 90Grad nach rechts versetzt ist. 
Das heisst die werden automatisch verdeckt!!!

LG Alex


----------



## SB94 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

das ist doch kein Problem, dann sind die Stecker halt unter dem Kühler versteckt


----------



## rs6alex (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für HD 6870*

Scherzkeks
Ist nur blöd das ich dann erst den Kühler demontieren muss, um die Kabel ab zu bekommen !!!


Mit dem Kühler hat sich,glaube ich erst mal erledigt !

Habe den PCS+ Kühler wieder mit neuer WLP MX2 drauf und siehe da, keine 91°C mehr unter BF3 mit max Details ! 
Die arbeitet jetzt mit 63°C auch unter Anno1404 bin ich jetzt bei 59°C.....

Komisch......als Anmerkung, die Karte ist nagelneu bzw. 14Tage alt !!!


LG Alex


----------

